# Is my 21 month old eating enough? How many calories are they supposed to have?



## takethree2010

Hi there

I'm just wondering how much your toddlers eat in one day? My 21 month old is really fussy. This is what she eats on an average day.

6 oz milk when wakes up

Breakfast - a little yoghurt with some fruit

Lunch - one or two rounds of eggy bread

Dinner - chicken and pasta - maybe some carrot .Maybe some more fruit.

6oz milk before bed.

Is this enough? She doesn't really like sweet things but will have an occasional rich tea biscuit. 

She's also quite tall for her age. I really worry that she's not getting enough calories.
When i spoke to the health visitor she said not to think of what she has in a day but look at the whole week. But to be honest she eats similar stuff each day. She won't eat anything with a sauce over it. She eats really healthy stuff mainly because she doesn't like cakes and biscuits etc. 

Anyone know how many calories a 21 month old is supposed to have? 

My 5 month old will be starting to wean soon and my 21 month old loves her so much. I'm really hoping that my eldest will eat what my youngest eats! 

What do your LOs have over a day?


----------



## mistyscott

My LO just turned one, so bit younger than yours, but when there were recent weight gain concerns about him the paediatrician suggested regular snacks too. Ideally they should have 4-5 small meals a day apparently. I remember thinking that made sense given the size of his stomach compared to an adults. 

His eating can be very variable but maybe try introducing snacks if you haven't already?


----------



## Seity

I think she eats better than my son. He'll have 8 oz of milk at every meal. A cereal bar for breakfast, 2 chicken nuggets for lunch, and a small handful of plain pasta for dinner. I can usually get him to eat an applesauce as a snack and we keep some graham crackers and fruit chews in the house as snacks as well.
Yogurt is about the only other food he'll eat.
The only way we can get him to eat his meals is by withholding his milk until after he eats too. He loves milk and would live on it if he could.


----------



## Neko

All of a sudden Avery developed an appetite. She's 20 months, 34.5 inches and 27.5 #.

B - 8 oz milk , half piece toast, 7 raspberries
Snack - diluted juice 4 oz, pretzels
Lunch - 3 chicken nuggets, 1/4 cup peas, small container mandarin oranges, 8 oz milk, container of yogurt
Snack - another container of oranges, one cookie, 8 oz milk
Dinner - 1/2 cup mac & cheese, 1/4 cup broccoli, about an oz of chicken
Bedtime - 7 oz toddler milk

I think for a girl the range is 800 - 1000 calories a day. It's a little lower than for a boy.


----------

